# Nguyên Liệu TPCN



## nasol (11/6/19)

Nasol được thành lập đầu năm 2016 là đơn vị _cung cấp nguyên liệu sản xuất TPCN_ an toàn và chất lượng. Là đối tác phân phối của nhiều nhà cung cấp uy tín trong và ngoài nước như:
chi tiết tại: NGUYÊN LIỆU TPCN

Viện thực phẩm chức năng (VIDS)
Unique Biotech Co.,Ltd
Kunpoong Bio., Ltd 
Hongsamnara Co.,Ltd
Seagarden AS
Daiwa pharmaceutical Co.,Ltd ....
Nasol luôn mong muốn giới thiệu cho đối tác trong nước và quốc tế những nguồn _nguyên liệu TPCN_ có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên, từ các quốc gia tiên tiến về khoa học trên thế giới và các trung tâm nghiên cứu sinh, y học hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Nasol luôn đi đầu trong xu hướng phát triển những nguyên liệu mới an toàn và tốt cho người tiêu dùng.
Bằng sự uy tín và tinh thần trách nhiệm, Nasol cam kết cung cấp những _nguyên liệu TPCN_ và dịch vụ tốt nhất với các đối tác, cùng nhau xây dựng một nền Công nghiệp TPCN an toàn và hữu ích cho người tiêu dùng.
​
Nasol xin giới thiệu các nhóm _nguyên liệu sản xuất TPCN_:

Nhóm oxy hoá.
Nhóm tuyến giáp.
Nhóm dinh dưỡng.
Nhóm làm đẹp.
Nhóm tinh dầu.
Nhóm bổ não.
Nhóm tăng miễn dịch.
Nhóm tiểu đường.
Nhóm xương khớp.
Nhóm dạ dày.
Nhóm cho gan + giải rượu
Nhóm hô hấp.
Nhóm ung thư+ung bướu.
Nhóm thải độc cơ thể.
Với sự đang dạng những dòng _nguyên liệu TPCN_ có nguồn gốc thiên nhiên từ các quốc gia tiên tiến về khoa học trên thế giới và đội ngũ dược sỹ, công nghệ sinh học nhiệt huyết của Nasol luôn luôn học hỏi và tìm kiếm những _nguyên liệu TPCN_ mới tốt hơn để đáp ứng nhu cầu của đối tác và người tiêu dùng theo tiêu chuẩn GMP.
Với sứ mệnh cung cấp các sản phẩm có chất lượng cao dựa trên nền tảng nghiên cứu khoa học và thực nghiệm.
Góp phần nâng cao chất lượng chăm sóc sức khỏe cộng đồng và mang lại giá trị cho đối tác cùng thành công.

Nasol là địa chỉ tin cậy cung cấp _nguyên liệu sản xuất TPCN_ của các đối tác và cả của cộng đồng.
XEM THÊM: 10 tiêu chuẩn lựa chọn nguyên liệu sản xuất thực phẩm chức năng
Thông tin chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty TNHH Dược Phẩm Nasol Quốc Tế.
Mobi : 0985 574 776
Hotline: 0387368760
Email: info@nasol.com.vn
Web: nasol.com.vn


----------

